# Destin Amberjack Vid



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I was craving the salt pretty bad this weekend, decided to go back and edit up some footage of an amberjack I got mid-June with Toner. 

It's a series of fails followed by a lucky success. I shot one ~40 lb amberjack that put a little bend in the shaft that caused my next 3 shots to shoot way low. When I finally realized what was happening, I straightened it back out and popped a 33 lb'er that came home with me. Luckily, he tried to head shake and the spear got into his spine and shut him down. He went from brawl mode to lights out mode without warning. Good thing, because that shaft fell out right as he crashed.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice video AA. Maybe one day we can dive again and shoot some fish IN THE FACE.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I recognize that boat!! Nice video Argo...I've never seen one do that before. That one Almaco Jack was just asking for it.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

that was a great day diving but it wasn't in June☺


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah...AJ was probably CLOSED in June! you know, you let Crabpee and his buddies see that and we'll have to shutdown AJ because of all the harm being done to the fishery by rec guys!
Nice Video AA...you shoulda videoed the GPS #'s :whistling:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Video AA...you shoulda videoed the GPS #'s :whistling:[/QUOTE]

heck I'll give you the number Billy Bob as much as you get out those fish are safe


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Im just waiting on some RESPECTABLE fish to be shot to motivate me to go!
...................uhhhh....................OH .....and a running BOAT


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Billybob+ said:


> Im just waiting on some RESPECTABLE fish to be shot to motivate me to go!
> ...................uhhhh....................OH .....and a running BOAT




And dive buddies who aren't afraid of cold wet water!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> And dive buddies who aren't afraid of cold wet water!!!


Good luck with that. I hung up my ice breaking diving days a few years ago. It's not the cold water but the cold air on the boat that gets me.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Good luck with that. I hung up my ice breaking diving days a few years ago. It's not the cold water but the cold air on the boat that gets me.


Toner has solved this problem. Plastic+zippers+heater=warm wetsuit


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Good luck with that. I hung up my ice breaking diving days a few years ago. It's not the cold water but the cold air on the boat that gets me.


that is exactly why I had the enclosure built for on my Ttop you can see in the opening frame of the video !


----------

